# Dyna-Mark. When did it go away?



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 1963 Dyna-Mark 7 HP. with a 28 inch deck.
The front end was junk, so, since I have a plazma cutter and a mig welder, I grafted a KX 125 Kawasaki motorcycle front end onto it.
I don't feel sorry about cutting this machine up, since it was on its way to the crusher when I re-directed it to my shop.
I used the trans-axel out of a 12 HP Sears machine, since the original trans-axel blew out while dragging scrap metal off of the State land next door.
I chained a car hood to the trailer ball and loaded it with scrap and dragged it to the trailer with this poor little machine.
It has a top speed of about 35 MPH now in 3rd gear!
When you get 'against' something too heavy, you stand up on the pegs and lean foreward! If the back tires 'bite', it will pull it!
OR, you can mow the grass.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think late 80's early 90's dynamark finally went out of business - the early models had heavy plastic grilles with steel hoods - later models had all plastic hoods . they had alot of off shoot models for other brands tho- like husky. Rarest model is a blue 'richard petty' model. Another rare option was a 'pickup box' that replaced the whole rear sheetmetal .

I like the dynamark tractors- easy to fix, hard working machines- best thing is the easy deck removal- one pin, pull the belt off and it slides right out- all self contained. Most are also all big square, block looking- gives em character i think compared to todays rounded off tractors.

I used to have 3 other dynamarks- a 5 HP 20" deck RER, a 12HP teccy 42" deck beast and a 10HP teccy with a rear discharge deck( all sold ), but at the moment i have still have 3 - an '82 11HP 36" deck, a '84 11HP 42" deck and a '88 kleen kut with a 18HP and 50" deck- the kleen kut is DOA at the moment- other 2 work awsome.

Id like to find more dynamarks sometime.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dynamark was,as others before it,absorbed by MTD Products,inthe late 1980's,and many parts can still be found for them.Here in Michigan,we have a motorcycle/snowmobile salvage yard ,and I often see them there.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I think late 80's early 90's dynamark finally went out of business - the early models had heavy plastic grilles with steel hoods - later models had all plastic hoods . they had alot of off shoot models for other brands tho- like husky. Rarest model is a blue 'richard petty' model. Another rare option was a 'pickup box' that replaced the whole rear sheetmetal .
> 
> I like the dynamark tractors- easy to fix, hard working machines- best thing is the easy deck removal- one pin, pull the belt off and it slides right out- all self contained. Most are also all big square, block looking- gives em character i think compared to todays rounded off tractors.
> 
> ...


 They where tuff old mowers!


----------

